# Who's going to win what class?



## jason crist

someone started a thread on this last year and it was fun so It's getting close to that time again so.....

Who's going to win what class and with what car?
oval or on-road


I'm not a on-road guy so I'll predict oval winners:

12th scale 19 turn .................... Mark Recio KSG
12th scale mod.......................... Dwight Smith KSG
4 cell stock............................... Brent Lane LEADING EDGE 
4 cell 19 turn sportsman............... ?????????????????????????
4 cell 19 turn expert.................... Dusty Kemp Custom Works
4 cell mod................................. Mike Ulbrik LEADING EDGE
6 cell mod................................. Frank Ulbrik LEADING EDGE
touring oval 19 turn ................... Butch Beebee TC3


later
jason


----------



## SHADOW

in 6 cell modified Frank Polimeda its hard to beat his record there in 6 cell


----------



## Pete_85

6-Cell Oval Pro Mod: Dean Keaton.


----------



## erock1331

4 cell stock - Rick James
4 cell 19T - Charlie Murphy
4 cell mod - Ashey Larry
6 cell mod - Tyrone Biggums
1/12 scale - Wayne Brady


----------



## Kenwood

Eric I disagree..

4 cell stock = Silky Johnson
4 cell 19T = TRON
4 cell Mod = Clayton Bigsby
6 cell Mod = Lysol 
12th mod = Big Al


----------



## erock1331

Shawn, I though Lysol was still locked up in the joint ?


----------



## Kenwood

Your right.... Correction>>>TYREE will win 6 cell mod...LOL


----------



## Weapon 1

I :tongue:


----------



## Weapon 1

I Think I will win every class in oval.


----------



## burbs

i will say whoever is good at the right moment to make a good run.. last year had some not so big name drivers, show there stuff.... its anyones game.. i think whoever can tackle the mad traction will be fast.. but for the win.. its anyones game..


----------



## EMK68

I agree with Burbs on who can make a good run. Also it will depend alot 
on which heat you get stuck in, alot of good cars missed better mains 
because of the way heats sorted out.


----------



## jason crist

your right Burbs and EMK68 
if it's your day then you'll win, but if it's not then you won't........

But do you guys having pridections on winners ?


EMK68 again your right on wich heat you get in. I think the guy's who do the broadcasting on the track during heats and mains do a great job, telling slower traffice that a faster car is coming up on them.

Thanks guys for replying to this thread i just thought we could have some fun.


later
jason


----------



## Shane Mugavin

erock1331 said:


> Shawn, I though Lysol was still locked up in the joint ?


Hey Eric you have a dead guy winning stock. I would think a guy from jail might have a better chance then him lol. I am Rick James ----- well you know the rest.


----------



## erock1331

Shane, 
are you and Sean going to the race at Halo on the 16th, stock is shaping up to be a good class. A bunch of us from Classic are making the trip northwest, later
Eric


----------



## Shane Mugavin

*Eric*

I can not talk for Sean but I don't think so. That is a even farther trip than classic for us without the lure of banked. We just have so many flat tracks around here and between here and their. We also learned are lesson from classic. If we are going to travel that far we will probably make a weekend out of it. I left my house at 4:30 am and arrived back the next morning at 1:00 am. Made for a long day.


----------



## Kenwood

I might make the trip up>>>I cant answer for shane...


Basically I will decide after this weekends racing >>>If I can convert back to flat and be competitive Ill come up there....LOL

The drive looked to be the same for me as classic was....Maybe 15-20 miles more....


----------



## Shane Mugavin

*response*

That is funny we were responding at the same time lol.


----------



## erock1331

Sounds good guys
I know i did a mapquest and it was about 2 hrs NW of Classic


----------



## Kenwood

For me its about the same boring trip I had to classic... To get to classic from my house I literally was on 3 roads. LOL

Looks like Halo will be 4 roads... and about 20 more miles>>>

BUT we went to classic early because we had not run banked oval in like 10 years.... 

For halo I would not show up untill much later...Just enough to make sure the setup would work...


----------



## erock1331

Kenwood
Josh's does not open until 9 and racing at 1:00 so not much time to dial in anyway !!

hope to see ya there
take it easy

Erock


----------



## BrentP

Look out for the Salvas twins this year on thier new CW rides!!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## swtour

...would you mean "SILVA" twins?

Erik Steenhoven in Mod and 19t Oval...should be a contender this year...Hopefully the WEST will represent~


----------



## BrentP

No, I mean Steve & Eric Salvas :thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Porksalot4L

adam brown for stock
ozzy for 19t
pete d for 4cell mod
frank polimeda 6cell mod
phill marabella for 12th mod

jason shreffler for every onroad class he enters! lol 

kinwald im sure will win somthing or cyrul or blackstock ofourse


----------



## swtour

That would have to be almost confusing...to have the Salvas twins...and the Silva twins in the same place wouldn't it?

especially if they were ALL running the same car.


----------



## NORRCA

*Win*

 

I am going to win T-spec!!!!!


----------



## hydroracer

*Results*

I'm sure that the actual results will be listed on the official snowbirds site and/or here, but I was wondering if any site will have the not only the results, but what brand chassis/tires etc that people in the A-mains are running? i figured that the manufacturers would like to see their names posted, if just for bragging rights if nothing else.

please let me know if anyone has plans to do something like this.


----------



## BrentP

hydroracer said:


> I'm sure that the actual results will be listed on the official snowbirds site and/or here, but I was wondering if any site will have the not only the results, but what brand chassis/tires etc that people in the A-mains are running? i figured that the manufacturers would like to see their names posted, if just for bragging rights if nothing else.
> 
> please let me know if anyone has plans to do something like this.


Someone usually posts something like this on here. They don't always know what everyone is running but usually most of them.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## "Chris Ulbrik"

Predictions

4cell stock ?????????????
4cell 19turn- ?????????????
4cell mod- Mike Ulbrik
6cell mod- Frank Ulbrik

:thumbsup: 

Later
Chris


----------



## ovalnator

stock - Adam Brown or Todd Fergusson
19T - Adam Brown, Ziggy if he runs
4 cell Mod - Ziggy or Pete D.
6 cell Mod - Pete D.
1/12 Mod - Pete D.

All other classes do not matter


----------



## Tommygun43

Stock- Pace Gendron
19T Expert- Steve Salvas
Mod- John Hauenstein
1/12th mod- Pete D


----------



## Mr.fastman

Interesting stuff, any wagers?


----------



## Al Spina Fan

*Wagers*

Mr. WishIWasFastMan,

I'll bet that I'll finish in front of you, or at least I'll not have a very angry wife on Monday Night the 14th.......lol


----------



## yokman

i got 20.00$ that jason crist wins the hot dog eating contest.
see jason for your entry forms.


----------



## j21moss

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!! good one Jeremy!!!!!!! poor Jason never got a chance.... Good Luck to everyone go this year!!!!!! Go get'em!!!!!!!! Me staying home again this year, but will make every attempt to be back next year after 2 yrs absense...My pick???? Who else???? Panzica!!!!!!!!! and my buddy Dusty Kemp!! I think Sonny Brown could knock on the door but for Mark Recio?? watch him!!! and those Ulbrick boys are FAST!!!!!!!!! but I think the Leading Edge cars will be the fast ones this year!!!!!!!! Once again..... Have fun!!! :wave:


----------



## jason crist

Jeremy 
they supply the hot dogs and i'm in 



Jerry 
i didn't see my name ......
good picks except the guys who don't run LEADING EDGE....... 

later
jason


jeremy and Jerry 
will start that hotdog eating contest this weekend.....
I'll win just like on the track ........


----------



## j21moss

wwooooppsss!!!!! I forgot about you Jason.. but i figured you would be too buzy eating hot dogs than racing.....what Yokeman said... LOL... yes I think you may have a shot at it... but ya gotta pretend I'm there racing with ya.. then you will win!!!! Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## jason crist

Thanks Jerry 

your right i'm going to have fun and eat and maybe do some racing but did i mention eat......

I was told once that everyone has a chance to win a race.........you just got to hope it's your day to win at snowbirds........

later
jason


----------



## yokman

Lol Lol Lol Lol Lol


----------



## jason crist

Back on track with this thread.......


I have new picks 

OVAL
4 cell stock ...................... Brent Lane Leading Edge
4 cell sportsman 19 turn..... Lesley Burnette (not sure on chassis)
4 cell 19 turn .................... Bill Malicoat Leading Edge
4 cell mod......................... Mike Ulbrik Leading Edge
6 cell mod......................... Frank Ulbrik Leading Edge
6 cell touring oval............... Butch Beebe Tc3 with the help of Leading Edge
1/12th scale 19 turn .......... Dave Whitesel Leading Edge ( the owner)
1/12th scale mod............... Sonny Brown Silva chassis 


these are my picks none where winners from last year, but 
this is a new year, new carpet, new batteries, and new competition at snowbirds.

see ya in a few days and good luck and a sfe trip 

later
jason crist


----------



## CBear3

The one thing I get a kick out of in this thread is that everybody certainly has their favorite manufacturers


----------



## Smalls

LOL.... Yeah I wonder what Jason's is.


----------



## haysreeling

______________ <––insert sponsor plug here hehehehe 

Good Luck, I'll see you down there Jason. 

Hays JR


----------



## Stickboy

ovalnator said:


> stock - Adam Brown or Todd Fergusson
> 19T - Adam Brown, Ziggy if he runs
> 4 cell Mod - Ziggy or Pete D.
> 6 cell Mod - Pete D.
> 1/12 Mod - Pete D.
> 
> All other classes do not matter


I agree .. 

I watched Pete & Ziggy race last Saturday. They are fast.


----------



## Tommygun43

I race a TON and I've never even seen a leading edge car I don't think. I hope to learn alot and see alot of stuff I don't see normally. Should be fun!


----------



## jason crist

Fellas

I agree I do lean towards Leading Edge .........

But for real watch for these guys, because in this area of r/c racing they have been running strong.
and for those who have never been to New Castle, In to race at Race Street Raceway the competition there in these classes is very strong.....
once a month we will also get out of towners to come and run at Race Street.


As stated your are coming down to snowbirds and will see some new cars and some new drivers.
Leading Edge has been around for some years, but just in midwest and Leading Edge's car called the EDGE has been around for 2 years and is getting stronger and stronger evreytime out on the track.

Yes the guys i picked seem to all run Leading Edge, but i believe they have a good chance to win there class.
There are other driver's running Leading Edge cars, but you can only pick one and i figured i covered the team by naming everyone in a class.

I did pick 2 people who don't run Leading Edge.....lol
(yes it's because we don't have anyone running that class)
but the 2 i picked i feel have a very good chance to win)

Hays Reeling
yes i'll see ya down at snowbirds here in a few days.
looks like we will be running the same classes so I'm sorry now if we get in the same heat or main.....lol


I atleast didn't put my name down as a winner, I'm not that stupid.........

later 
jason


----------



## CBear3

I'm not bustin on ya, it was just an observation that we're all very loyal to those that either help us out, or who's products we believe in.
I take it as a sign that the companies in the industry, especially the smaller ones, are doing things right.


----------



## Wheel'Her

I'd have to agree that the Salvas brothers will be fast in there CW rides for 4 cell stock but a sleeper to watch out for would be Jeff Drimmie from Peterborough Ontario he's pretty fast everywhere I've seen him race and is a very underated driver who could pull it off. Good luck to all the boys from Canada making the trip and to all the other contenders wish I could be there.

Wheeler


----------



## erock1331

Hmm I have to say:

4 cell stock - Adam Brown, Chris Ulbrik Or Jody Miller
19T sportsman - Eric Thomas
19T Open - Rick Talbot
4 cell Mod - Ziggy
6 cell Mod - Polimeda
1/12 19T - Tom Postalwait
1/12 mod - Pete D'agnolo
Touring Car - Katfish


----------



## Tommygun43

hey no fair u can't pic 3 people hehe.

thats not that same jody miller that races go karts is it?


----------



## Billy W

Well the count down is on!!!!!!!!!!! it's close enough to smell it!!!!!!!!!

And yes that is the same miller ( as long as it's the one from N.C. you are thinking of....)

Billy


----------



## Tommygun43

wow thats cool, he can wheel a go kart thats for sure


----------



## [email protected]

Mod Touring = Jon Orr
Stock Touring = Ray Darroch (winner from last year)
1/12 scale Mod = Jon Orr
1/12 scale Stock = Ray Darroch

Of course I am biased... they are from Pgh. SCH sponsored Darroch last year and he TQ'd in both 1/12 and Touring stock, and won Touring. Francis won Mod (& TQ'd)... 
Good luck to anyone who races!


----------



## Ernie Parison

4-cell stock Little Ulbrink is the man. He has humbled a handfull of National champs by an easy lap. The kid is in a class by himself lately.

Go get um Leading edge!


----------



## 67-4-fun

GOOD LUCK!!!! Jason Crist and Brent Lane {Leading edge} Se ya at NewCastle

Jon


----------



## jason crist

Thanks Jon

i will need all of it 
see ya in a few 

later
jason


----------



## 67-4-fun

I would like to go sometime, but it just takes to much doe to go!!! know what I mean lol.....


----------



## jason crist

you can make do on less than 1k

room with buddies fly 
round trip less than 150

entry 2006 ?

see not that much money ......lol

later


----------



## apk power

4 Cell Stock Kenny Snodgrass
19t Sportsman Gene Crane
Pro Mod Billy Bruce
Expert 19 Billy Bruce
1/12 Mod Mike Bean
1/12 19t Mike Bean
Touring Oval Bill Sell

Let take all the wins GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE FLORIDA BOYS


----------



## Skull & Bones

Barely a correct prediction in 59 posts! One prediction, a Leading Edge car will not win any class!


----------



## erock1331

Ah the great S&B makes his return, lets here your predictions, this way I can put in my bets at Vegas.


----------



## DaveW

59 posts of guys having fun and then.......................... Well, there's one in every crowd.


----------



## ovalman21

DaveW said:


> 59 posts of guys having fun and then.......................... Well, there's one in every crowd.


I so love the ! mark after class. Looks like that (class) is one thing he is lacking.


----------



## erock1331

I once looked into every post S&B has ever made on here and about 40% of the threads he posted on ended up getting "Closed".

Its like the guy looks to start sh*t.


----------



## Shane Mugavin

*yep*

He didn't see the "cl" and thought this thread title was "who can be the biggest ***"


----------



## burbs

Hey skull and bones.. you are so cool..... Please tell me what i need to do, to become a washed up loser like you.....


----------



## ovalman21

Shane Mugavin said:


> He didn't see the "cl" and thought this thread title was "who can be the biggest ***"


Now thats funny. LOL


----------



## burbs

Just an update after round two for skull and stone thrower...

Chris Ulbrick and his LEADING EDGE car are TQ in stock right now..


----------



## Mark Recio

Note to self: Buy jazzy a putnam t-shirt.


----------



## Bill Auchterlonie

Great job. This kid is for real! No matter what happens great showing for all his sponsors and his hard work. That whole Ulbrick stable of racers are amazing.


----------



## ACE

Mouth n Bones will dial Rhinehart right out of the hunt..I have seen it many times...When they get to the track they are fast and by the time Bones works on the car it is 2 laps off and they are packing up......

Show them how it is done Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porksalot4L

wow i love the coverage this year for this race. right now i really think Walter Stuber running the Undertaker and ORC designd products is really showin there stuff! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## erock1331

burbs said:


> Just an update after round two for skull and stone thrower...
> 
> Chris Ulbrick and his LEADING EDGE car are TQ in stock right now..


but remember Burbs, S&B doesn't consider stock a worthy class.

chris only had to beat out 93 other guys, but that doesn't matter


----------



## erock1331

erock1331 said:


> Hmm I have to say:
> 
> 4 cell stock - Adam Brown, Chris Ulbrik Or Jody Miller


Dang I good, I got 3 out of the top 10 in the stock A main.


----------



## burbs

> but remember Burbs, S&B doesn't consider stock a worthy class.
> 
> chris only had to beat out 93 other guys, but that doesn't matter


well if he is pit man for chris Rhinehart . who is running stock.. guess that means his words mean even less..


----------



## pepe

I'd like to put in a kudo's for Mike Bush from South Carolina,he qualified 9th in the Stock A,this is his first outing to the birds, not bad.Just heard Mike finished 4th,pretty dang good for a first timer.


----------



## Craig

pepe said:


> I'd like to put in a kudo's for Mike Bush from South Carolina,he qualified 9th in the Stock A,this is his first outing to the birds, not bad.Just heard Mike finished 4th,pretty dang good for a first timer.


And a PAVED, BANKED oval racer to boot! 
Don't mess with the Pro Sportsman guys from Easley, paved or rug, they can get it DONE!
Carolina RC Speedway


----------



## DynoMoHum

Congrats to Chris Ulbrik on that TQ in stock... Sorry to see he had some trouble in the opening laps in the main and wound up with just two laps... 

Well, TQ says ALOT and I'm proud of him... I also won't feel quite so bad when he blows by me at the local track...


----------



## erock1331

Nice job Chris on TQ,
Also very good job to Steve Peake for his win in stock. He must have had one consistent car. I think he was the only one to pull off 4 53 lap runs.


----------



## "Chris Ulbrik"

Thanks everyone.

Congrats to Steve Peake on his win, good job.


----------

